# Finally ... finished new enclosure - picture heavy



## marcy4hope (Dec 5, 2012)

with our crazy work schedules, i didn't think we'd ever get the time to get this cage finished. but, here it is. thanks to tom for the enclosed chamber ideas and to dannel who had the idea for the sloped lid. louis (my one year old sulcata) will finally have more room to run around until warmer weather next spring when we can get him outside.








i still need to get some plants or something to make it look nicer and not be so boring for him. i have a che lamp above the hide on a thermostat and an mvb in the dome light. the black hose coming into the cage is to be hooked to the humidifier sitting below the cage. i just didn't hook it up yet this morning, because the coir was already wet enough to not need the added humidity. the inside of the entire enclosure (other than the plexiglass of course) is coated with kennel seal we found at either lowes or home depot. we used a pecan stain only on the outside.




i probably will have to buy a larger wattage che. this one is 100 watt and doesn't look like its quite going to be able to keep up with an enclosure of this size.




my husband still has to rig up a prop for the lid for when i have it open to change feed and water, etc. and we plan to build a cabinet underneath of the cage so i can have storage space.




i plan to add more coco coir in there to cover up those side boards, as he likes to walk all along that all the time, and just so he can have some deeper dirt to dig around in.




now, if i can just get him well. he has not been eating for the past week or week and a half. i can get him to eat mazuri, but not nearly as much as he should be eating. you can follow this problem in another thread
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-60362.html

this was louis old enclosure that i now have a new leopard baby in. i replaced all of the substrate with new before i put him in there.


----------



## Neal (Dec 5, 2012)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## bobbymoore (Dec 5, 2012)

That very nice


----------



## kathyth (Dec 5, 2012)

You did a wonderful job


----------



## dannel (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks great! Cant wait to build mine!


----------



## KBisMe (Dec 5, 2012)

Awesome job!! I want one like that!


----------



## marcy4hope (Dec 5, 2012)

thanks, when we first started this, we thought we'd work on it and then start mass producing them to sell. we are still thinking about it, but after doing the finishing work, we are thinking ... ummm... maybe not!


----------



## KBisMe (Dec 5, 2012)

I wish I could find someone to build one for me!


----------



## dannel (Dec 5, 2012)

You mean sanding and staining? You could make them and sell them "raw" with no finishing work done?


----------



## DeanS (Dec 5, 2012)

That is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous! If only it were twice that size...cuz he's gonna outgrow it in a year or so! But again...it perfect! Don't worry about plants...unless it's enrichment...cuz he will eat them. Love the humidifier pumping in through the top. YEP! You've pretty much put all of Tom's ingenuity into it. GREAT JOB!


----------



## KingInCulver (Dec 5, 2012)

wow, beautiful! what are the dimensions? did you treat the inside wood panel on the back? i only ask because my difficulty has been fighting off mold growth on the wood after a couple weeks of high humidity. hope louis is feeling better in his new home!


----------



## marcy4hope (Dec 5, 2012)

KingInCulver said:


> wow, beautiful! what are the dimensions? did you treat the inside wood panel on the back? i only ask because my difficulty has been fighting off mold growth on the wood after a couple weeks of high humidity. hope louis is feeling better in his new home!



yes, we treated the entire inside with kennel seal. it's made for dog kennels and concrete, but also said it could be put on wood. so, we are trying it to see what happens.



dannel said:


> You mean sanding and staining? You could make them and sell them "raw" with no finishing work done?



now there's an idea.



DeanS said:


> That is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous! If only it were twice that size...cuz he's gonna outgrow it in a year or so!



i know. i just need it to last until next spring when i can get him moved outdoors.

thanks for all the nice comments. hubby did a great job.


----------



## NolaGirl (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice! Does it have any sort of ventilation? Some closed chambers that I've seen on this forum have small vents on the top.


----------



## Laura (Dec 5, 2012)

not eating? are the temps ok? is it just getting used to the new place? have you tried something colorful to entice him to eat?


----------



## marcy4hope (Dec 6, 2012)

nolagirl - there are some gaps along the edge of the lid, not done on purpose. so there's a little ventilation there, but we didn't purposely put in any ventilation holes. that would negate the idea of a closed chamber imo. i figure he gets enough air when i open the lid to get him out for soakings, change feed and water, etc.

Laura - he wasn't eating before i ever moved him to this new enclosure and i've tried everything to entice him to eat. he does eat a little mazuri, but it takes coaxing from me to get him to eat it and he's yet to eat it on his own in his cage.


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks similar to mine! I couldn't do clear sides though since Rosie thinks repetitive walking into clear objects makes them disappear >.>


----------



## dcwolfe (Dec 14, 2012)

I hope you dont mind, but I am taking your enclosure and building one just like yours, you did such a wonderful job and I hope mine turns out just as nice, , thanks for the thread of good ideas.


----------



## jtrux (Dec 15, 2012)

Is that glass or acrylic?


----------



## marcy4hope (Dec 15, 2012)

jtrux said:


> Is that glass or acrylic?



plexiglass


----------

